# Creative X-Fi sound card and REW connections



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just now got myself a creative X-Fi sound card. My connection at present is as follows.

1. X-Fi optical output --> Yamaha RX-661's optical IN. 
2. A two channel set up with Definitive Technology Pro Cinema Monitors and a Jamo Sub crossed at 120Hz.
3. For the mic I am using the mic that came with Yamaha's YPAO auto callibration. (Need to get a good one with line level output)

I just ran a measurement with mic connected to line in and there was no response. Then I connected to the mic input (I know that this is not correct and I need to get a new mic).

Is this set up any good ? Please advice. 

My sub specs says 36-150 Hz as the freq handling ability of the sub and the response also shows a similar graph. Does it mean everything is good or it could be a calibration error ? Please advice ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this set up any good ?


REW is setup to be used with analog line-out and analog line-in. There is no way to calibrate the soundcard with a digital optical connection, so you need to replace that with a connection from the line-out of the soundcard to the analog AUX or CD input of the receiver.



> I am using the mic that came with Yamaha's YPAO auto callibration


Not a usable with REW. That mic has an embedded calibration in the receivers firmware, so it's not one that can be used with REW.
You require a mic or SPL meter with a calibration file that can be used with REW. Radio Shack SPL meters are acceptable for sub testing, and for full range there is the Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter, or the Behringer ECM8000 microphone.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

brucek, I got your point. I shall get the Galaxy CM-140 and make the required connections. Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am trying to callibrate my sound card and is getting the exact problem that is specified in the guides. 



> it is probably due to a feedback loop from the Line In to the output. This can happen if the soundcard has some feature for record monitoring - for example, on the Soundblaster Live 24-bit External there is a "Monitor" feature for the Line In that must be turned off to get correct results, on some other Creative soundcards (e.g. Audigy 2 ZS) there is a Record Advanced Controls setting for "Record without monitoring" that must be selected.


I am unable to find this setting anywhere. Can someone help me please.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I think on the Creative cards it's a (+) sign over the REC entry in the soundcards application. When you click it, an advanced screen pops up and monitor is one of the choices I believe.

brucek


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes thats what the support doc also says. I tried it and for me only bassboost is available as an option. There is no options to disable monitoring there. This is when I click on the + sign above record. I have mailed creative support too just now. Waiting to see if I will get the option if upgraded to their beta driver. Looks like a sound card driver feature. The same bass boost option is available from windows sound control too. But no disable monitor option.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Check to see if Playback line-in is unmuted in the Windows mixer. The line-in should only be enabled in the Record Mixer - not Playback..... (if it's Vista, its the Playback and Record Devices menus).

brucek


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

brucek, you made my day . That worked and now I got the graph with a perfect ten output ( I think so . So glad that its working now. Yesterday entirely was spent on getting it work with many driver upgrades and I even contacted creative support. 

Is this a valid measurement ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this a valid measurement ?


Yep...

brucek


----------

